# 6.4. -> 7.0 low out speed



## azz (May 13, 2009)

Hello,

I have the following issue:

The server was running FreeBSD 6.4. with the cPanel. I updated the OS to 7.0 as per cPanel support specialists' recommendation. To do it, the following instructions were used handbook

The core was assembled using GENERIC 7.0 with the following options:


```
machine         i386
options         QUOTA

options         IPFIREWALL


options         IPDIVERT
options         IPFIREWALL_FORWARD
options         IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE
options         IPFIREWALL_VERBOSE_LIMIT=100

options DUMMYNET
options IPSTEALTH

options COMPAT_FREEBSD6
```

Before the last reboot, /usr/ports/misc/compat6x was installed. All operations went smoothly.

After the update completion everything seems to do working OK, BUT the speed decreased dramatically. Traffic speed decreased from 100Mbit to 64Kbit / second.

I tried uploading files using http, ftp, ssh via other sub networks - the speed was normal. When I do it from my host - the speed is really low. 

I used the old (6.4.) rc.firewall with no restrictions on the speed. Checked everything with the ISP - all is OK.


My rc.conf


```
ifconfig_em0="inet 1.1.1.1netmask 255.255.255.128 media 100baseTX mediaopt full-duplex"
defaultrouter="1.1.1.1"
sshd_enable="YES"
sshd_flags="-f /etc/ssh/sshd_config"
inetd_enable="YES"
hostname="alfa.01d7.com"

ipv6_enable="NO"


enable_quotas="YES"
check_quotas="YES"

firewall_enable="YES"            # Set to YES to enable firewall functionality
firewall_script="/etc/rc.firewall" # Which script to run to set up the firewall
firewall_type="simple"         # Firewall type (see /etc/rc.firewall)
firewall_quiet="YES"             # Set to YES to suppress rule display
firewall_logging="YES"           # Set to YES to enable events logging


named_enable="YES"
named_program="/usr/sbin/named"
named_flags="-u bind -c /etc/namedb/named.conf"
named_chrootdir="/var/named"    # Chroot directory (or "" not to auto-chroot it)
named_chroot_autoupdate="YES"   # Automatically install/update chrooted
                                # components of named. See /etc/rc.d/named.
named_symlink_enable="YES"      # Symlink the chrooted pid file


sendmail_enable="NO"    # Run the sendmail inbound daemon (YES/NO).
courier_imap_imapd_enable="YES"
courier_imap_imapd_ssl_enable="YES"
courier_imap_pop3d_enable="YES"
courier_imap_pop3d_ssl_enable="YES"
courier_authdaemond_enable="YES"

pureftpd_enable="YES"
mysql_enable="YES"
spamd_enable="YES"

openvpn_enable="YES"
openvpn_if="tun"
#jabber_jit_enable="YES"

gateway_enable="YES"
natd_program="/sbin/natd"      # path to natd, if you want a different one.
natd_enable="YES"               # Enable natd (if firewall_enable
natd_interface="em0"            # Public interface or IPaddress to use.
natd_flags="-f /etc/natd.conf"

network_interfaces="auto"

chkservd_enable="YES"

icmp_drop_redirect="YES"
icmp_log_redirect="YES"
icmp_bmcastecho="NO"
tcp_drop_synfin="YES"


#snmpd_enable="YES"
#snmpd_flags="-a"
#snmpd_conffile="/usr/local/etc/snmpd.conf"
#snmptrapd_enable="YES"
#snmptrapd_flags="-a -p /var/run/snmptrapd.pid"
munin_node_enable="YES"
apop3d_enable="NO"
```


```
#ifconfig em0
em0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=19b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,VLAN_HWTAGGING,VLAN_HWCSUM,TSO4>
        ether 00:30:48:8b:51:a2
        inet 91.194.250.164 netmask 0xffffff80 broadcast 91.194.250.255
        media: Ethernet 100baseTX <full-duplex>
        status: active
```


```
#pciconf -lv
em0@pci0:13:0:0:        class=0x020000 card=0x108c15d9 chip=0x108c8086 rev=0x03 hdr=0x00
    vendor     = 'Intel Corporation'
    device     = '82573E Intel Corporation 82573E Gigabit Ethernet Controller (Copper)'
    class      = network
    subclass   = ethernet
```


I tried to change media and mediaopt and download and install new driver from http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...=17509&strOSs=52&OSFullName=FreeBSD*&lang=eng

the speed remains the same...


----------



## plamaiziere (May 13, 2009)

Hi, 

I don't know but may be this is related, please see:
http://groups.google.cl/group/muc.lists.freebsd.stable/browse_thread/thread/35f137a0e43b3175

(without warranty...)


----------



## azz (May 14, 2009)

Hi

Ttruble with natd. My rc.firewall from freebsd 6.4 contained

```
case ${natd_enable} in
     [Yy][Ee][Ss])
       if [ -n "${natd_interface}" ]; then
          ${fwcmd} add divert natd all from any to any via ${natd_interface}
        fi
 ;;
 esac
```

problem solved. thanks.


----------

